# MAJOR, Collective CCO & Sephora Haul



## lovingtarepanda (Nov 29, 2008)

YESSS! I went crazy! I know, I just couldn't help it.  Not in complete order. Sorry

1st row - Fafi Eyes Trio 1 (2), Play Around Pink, Sun Centered, Dolce Vita
2nd row - Secret Blush, Feeling, True Romantic, Cheery, Super Orgasm
3rd row - Stowaway Quad, Heatherette Palette, Royal Assets - Cool Eyes, Smokey Eyes
4th row - Memorbilia, Pandamonium, Silly Goose, Moonflower, Charred


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 29, 2008)

*HOLYY MOLYY*  wow thiis is a GREAT haul {as a drool on my laptop!} hehe this is inspiring me to go to a cco you found some good thingss


----------



## melliquor (Nov 29, 2008)

I love the 2 blushes... i so wanted Sun Centred


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, that's a great haul. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## nikki (Nov 29, 2008)

Great stuff!!!   Have fun!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 29, 2008)

Enjoy, let me know how silly goose works for u. I can't get this e/s to be my friend for all the money in the world!


----------



## Jinni (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, your CCO must be awesome. That's a fantastic haul!


----------



## SugarDaisy (Nov 29, 2008)

Wonderful haul! I wish my CCO had those goodies!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow 
I'm jealous of the Heatherette and Holiday palettes


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great stuff..I love Silly Goose and Moonflower


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 29, 2008)

wow congrats on your haul. I am so jealous.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Nov 30, 2008)

my cco never gets the eyeshadow quads! its not fair! you lucky ducky! what is the name of that green eyeshadow I love that shade!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 30, 2008)

If you leave the Heatherette and Fafi palettes outside your door I promise I won't break into your house and get them myself!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously awesome haul!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 30, 2008)

aw nice stuff.. i like it


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 30, 2008)

nice haul, enjoy your goodies


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 30, 2008)

omg, nice haul! enjoy your goodies


----------



## christineeee_ (Nov 30, 2008)

wow, amazing haul! enjoy!!


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is SUCH an amazing haul!!
Oooh tell me your thoughts on the Nars Dolce Vita Blush, because I have it currently and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW what shade are you in MAC?


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto on the Dolce Vita blush! It's been on my list since I bought Deep Throat.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 1, 2008)

nice hauls!


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 1, 2008)

Which CCO was this at? Awesome haul!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Dec 2, 2008)

UGH why doesnt my CCO ever have good stuff like this??!?!?!?!


----------



## lapeno (Dec 5, 2008)

cool!!!


----------



## icesng (Dec 5, 2008)

This is awesome! Enjoy!!


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 5, 2008)

Fab haul, enjoy!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks everyone for the sweet comments! =D


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

Great Haul.  Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 10, 2008)

wow great haul


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

Whoa!!!!!!
Most of them are on my wishlist.
However, my CCO never satisfy me. LOL
Enjoy.


----------

